# Mods - Kindly un-sticky my 'Bump' thread in FS section



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

I gotta say, I'm not at all amused, indeed, I'm pretty pissed off. :evil:

I put up a post reminding folk not to blatantly 'bump'.

However, one of you mods has

1. Made it sticky without at least consulting me first

2. Changed the title

3. Changed the text in the thread

4. Therefore altered its purpose and meaning

5. Turned me into an 'example setter' or some sort of overseer or guardian when actually, I dont want to be. I just wanted to give people a reminder.

YOU guys are the mods, not me, if you want to give people direction by way of PERMANENT post then put your own name to it please, not my name without my permission/consultation


----------

